# Can't use startx



## tunyin (Oct 15, 2020)

I am a freebsd newbie came from GNU/Linux. After installing xorg, I type startx command. But I got errors


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2020)

Start by reading the handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## fel1x (Oct 15, 2020)

I tried to use Xorg on VirtualBox and VMware. Unlike Linux, FreeBSD does not modify itself when you install xorg and gnome. I tried both of them(FreeBSD and Feodra), and I think Fedora is more automated than FreeBSD. I gave using using Xorg anyway so now, I use cli with zsh. If you really need to use GUI, I suggest using multiboot, not virtual machine. If you are not using virtual machine, you should set your driver(graphic cards, keyboard, mouse. usually, you don't need to configure keyboard and mouse.) as SirDice said


----------



## a6h (Oct 15, 2020)

mintchoco said:


> I think Fedora is more automated than FreeBSD.


And generates more heat, need more RAM, consume more CPU time (*). Doff my hat to the fedora hat.


mintchoco said:


> If you really need to use GUI, I suggest using multiboot, not virtual machine.


I agree, but if you need X on VM, install i3. It's near to CLI experience in term of resource usage.


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 15, 2020)

*sigh*......
And typing into google his error-message, i found this:








						New to FreeBSD. Startx fails with "Cannot run in framebuffer mode.". Help!
					

Hi guys,  I'm new to FreeBSD. I recently installed FreeBSD 12 on my system with a Coffee Lake i5 9600k CPU and integrated Intel UHD 630 graphics. The install went smoothly, but when I try running startx I get the strange error message: "Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs". I...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Nevermind that he tries to start x as root.....


----------



## unitrunker (Oct 15, 2020)

Try this:



			unitrunker/Acceleration - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 15, 2020)

Last time i had this problem. I have created an `/usr/local/share/xorg.conf.d/modedri.conf` with the following content:


```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "Card0"

    Driver     "modesetting"

    BusID    "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

The BusID can be read with `pciconf -lv | grep -B 4 VGA`


----------



## ekvz (Oct 15, 2020)

vigole said:


> And generates more heat, need more RAM, consume more CPU time (*).



I think he is referring to the amount post install configuration handled by the systems package management which by itself probably won't be using any measurable amount of extra resources. I don't have much experience with Fedora so it might very well be true that its automatic default configurations are somewhat on the resource hungry side. If or to which extend automatic configuration is beneficial is debatable anyways. Some kind of optional post install script likely wouldn't hurt though. This way everyone is happy. I mean it's not exactly far fetched that if you install DE X you likely want it to be the default and as long as it's possible to reject this kind of automagic i think it's neither hard to implement (in most cases) or has any actual drawback.

I've been trying a couple mail servers lately and if i remember correctly only a single one even had a message telling me what i had to do to get it working and i really wouldn't have objected to a question along the lines of "do you want to apply these changes now?" either (there is nothing to worry about on the box anyways). I guess i am lucky the one with the helpful message was also among the first i've tried as it gave me an idea of what to look for when others didn't tell me anything at all. I think there is certainly a bit of room for improvement.


----------



## fel1x (Oct 16, 2020)

If you really want to use x server, you can youse GhostBSD. It uses freebsd 12.1 release kernel.


----------



## a6h (Oct 16, 2020)

tunyin: If you've manually created any X configuration files, delete them:








						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					www.freebsd.org
				






mintchoco said:


> If you really want to use x server, you can youse GhostBSD. It uses freebsd 12.1 release kernel.


Xorg works fine in FreeBSD. Also this is FreeBSD Forums. Please don't plug GhostBSD here. Thanks.


----------



## ekvz (Oct 16, 2020)

mintchoco said:


> If you really want to use x server, you can youse GhostBSD.



Now that really doesn't make a lot of sense. X runs just fine on FreeBSD. Actually i think suggesting some exotic system with what is probably a very tiny user base is not exactly in OP's best interest if he is in need for support (which it seems he is).


----------



## fel1x (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry if I confused you. I meant if you use freebsd on virtual machine. GhostBSD does not need any configuration for virtual machine, too.


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 16, 2020)

To get back to the OP's Problem: Probably the drm-kmod that's bugging him.
As Sir Dice wrote: RTFM, or read the Forums-Post i linked in.
Nevermind that we don't know which hardware he has (Intel vs. AMD)


----------



## gnath (Oct 18, 2020)

tunyin said:


> I type startx command.


As SirDice said, you need to read FreeBSD handbook before install. It is not like linux you are familiar of. Search the forum you will find lot lot help. Start from this Thread 4627. OP need to tell what other packages he has install.


----------

